# Lazy and stubborn



## jaimebpa1 (Nov 8, 2011)

I just got back from an orientation for puppy classes where i was told that cockapoos are lazy and stubborn by the trainer. It was ridiculous and i didn't sign up for her class because of it. First of all she was a breed snob. All of the other puppies were pure breeds and she went around the room talking about characteristics of the breed. She knew all of the breeds so didn't have to ask what the dog was. Well when she got to Olive she said "What kind of dogs are in your mix?" I know that doesn't seem bad, but it really put me off. I felt she could have asked what kind of dog she was. 99% of the people that ask about Olive now she is some type of poodle cross. I'm pretty sure the puppy trainer, who knew all of the other breeds, knew she was a poodle cross. Then the only things she told me about her was that poodles are smart, but stubborn and cocker spaniels are lazy. She had tons of wonderful things to say about the pure breed dogs.

I told her i didn't agree with that statement and that maybe the word she was looking for was laid back. She was really cocky and said "nope they're lazy". Then her and the whole class laughed. Ugh. I had a cocker spaniel growing up and i wouldn't call them lazy. Yes it was laid back and enjoyed it's quiet time, but it also loved long walks and playing. I also had a poodle later on and they are far from lazy! So when you mix a laid back cocker and a poodle you do not get a lazy dog. Poodles are high energy enough that even if you cut that in half you have an active dog! 

She can kiss my butt because she knows nothing about cockapoos and was talking out of her butt! It was obvious that Olive loved me more then any of those other puppies loved their owners. I'm not just saying that either. 2 people actually came up to me and said "wow she really loves you". She was so affectionate with me the whole class and even fell asleep cuddled into my neck while the other dogs were barking and pulling on their leashes to get away!


----------



## Dextersmum (Feb 9, 2012)

The instructor just sounds like a bully and a snob. Try not to take it to heart,you know what wonderful,loving,intelligent dogs they are,as do we all! I've had a cocker and it was anything but lazy! I don't blame you for being offended and I'd suggest finding a different class.
I've had strangers who've met me and Dexter while out walking and comment about how loving and loyal Dexter is,and your dog sounds just the same! Perhaps there was some jealousy on her behalf?
I'm trying hard to not swear about her!!


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Haha I think your wording is perfect Jaime- she can kiss your butt!

Well I think you have two options - the first you can find another class where your 'crossbreed' is welcome (you may have already paid upfront) or you can prove to her and all the others who laughed, that your crossbreed is more intelligent then their pedigrees. I am going to have a little boast here and say that in the obedience classes that my two did they were both outstanding (and not through me being such a great trainer!). They were both calm, quick to learn, eager to please and certainly not lazy or stubborn! They were so good it was almost embarrassing! (But please dont let me give you the idea they are perfect dogs as they both have their traits outside the dog class!)


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

How can a cocker spaniel be lazy??? alot of them are used as gun dogs ?
Buddy would keep going all day if i let him.
Your right she's speaking out her butt!


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

OMG how awful for you. The last thing I would say about our poos is that they are lazy! Lolly has boundless energy when we're out but is happy to veg when we are indoors which is a perfect mix if you ask me.

My vet did warn me (in a nice way) that Poodles are very clever and you have to be one step ahead of them as they can end up wrapping their owners around their little paws! But in the mix we have with the dogs being so friendly I think it enhances them as it makes the dogs easy to train.

You can either never go back or really show her up by working hard with little Olive and I bet she would be the fastest trained and best behaved puppy there! Lolly picked everything we learnt at classes really quickly and the trainer ended up giving us extended work. Lots of the owners were having to use hand signals as well as verbal commands but Lolly only needed verbal commands so the trainer asked me to stay absolutely still to be sure I wasn't inclining my head slightly or moving my hand. Lolly passed that. She then had me saying 'white noise' like reciting fruit and then adding a command to see if Lolly was really listening. She was!!!!! although she sometimes got a bit confused and tried to offer her best tricks just to get a treat!!!


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

DONNA said:


> How can a cocker spaniel be lazy??? alot of them are used as gun dogs ?
> Buddy would keep going all day if i let him.
> Your right she's speaking out her butt!


That was what I was going to say too! Betty will just keep going if she is out, but is chilled out when at home and everyone is sat down.

You did the right thing going to a different trainer!!


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Our trainer was like that too. Although, she didn't say anything bad about Biscuit, she kept banging on negatively about terriers and this lady with the most adorable wheaten terrier just stopped coming.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Constant negative feedback will not help in anyway ... some people are not great motivators ... 

Lazy and stubborn ... could be said as needs encouragement and some more positive training   hey but what do I know lol ...

Find a trainer to work with you and your dog in a nice manner


----------



## Soo (Dec 16, 2011)

When I discussed breed traits I always used "report card shorthand" to make a negative seem a positive LOL A trainer is not there to take dogs down but to help the owners make the best of each dog while understanding what they are bred for and how that will affect them. A good trainer will use that knowledge in finding the best method of training each dog. A jack russell terrier may not be food orientated but the knowledge they were bred for ratting means that pulling out the furry squeaky toy gives you a dog that will do anything to get it. They may be almost untrainable using traditional yank and jerk training but find their motivation and they will do anything for you LOL

Im so impressed with my little cockapoos. With how willing they are to learn and keen to please. They can be boucy and fun but also laid back and cuddly. If I still had the classes I would be recommending them to everyone!!!

My advice is just to prove her wrong. Train your cockapoo and outdo every dog there!


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Maybe if you do go again- ask if cockapoos are lazy and stubborn why then are poodle crosses one of the chosen crosses used as Service assistance dogs 

Also used for PAT dogs and that a lot seem to excel at Flyball and agility.
I also heard of one that was chosen to be in the Demo team at Crufts this year.


Hardly an example of lazy and stubborn dogs eh?


----------



## jaimebpa1 (Nov 8, 2011)

Thanks everyone! I'm not going to back to her particular class as i found her quite passive aggressive and ignorant. She also made some pretty nasty comments about chows. I know chows can be quite aggressive, but there weren't even any chows there and she singled the breed out as aggressive.

I did sign up for a class with the second trainer though. She didn't talk as much because the first trainer wouldn't let her get a word in! I would have loved to show up the first trainer, but i couldn't spend 6 weeks listening to her big mouth!


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

jaimebpa1 said:


> I just got back from an orientation for puppy classes where i was told that cockapoos are lazy and stubborn by the trainer. It was ridiculous and i didn't sign up for her class because of it. First of all she was a breed snob. All of the other puppies were pure breeds and she went around the room talking about characteristics of the breed. She knew all of the breeds so didn't have to ask what the dog was. Well when she got to Olive she said "What kind of dogs are in your mix?" I know that doesn't seem bad, but it really put me off. I felt she could have asked what kind of dog she was. 99% of the people that ask about Olive now she is some type of poodle cross. I'm pretty sure the puppy trainer, who knew all of the other breeds, knew she was a poodle cross. Then the only things she told me about her was that poodles are smart, but stubborn and cocker spaniels are lazy. She had tons of wonderful things to say about the pure breed dogs.
> 
> I told her i didn't agree with that statement and that maybe the word she was looking for was laid back. She was really cocky and said "nope they're lazy". Then her and the whole class laughed. Ugh. I had a cocker spaniel growing up and i wouldn't call them lazy. Yes it was laid back and enjoyed it's quiet time, but it also loved long walks and playing. I also had a poodle later on and they are far from lazy! So when you mix a laid back cocker and a poodle you do not get a lazy dog. Poodles are high energy enough that even if you cut that in half you have an active dog!
> 
> She can kiss my butt because she knows nothing about cockapoos and was talking out of her butt! It was obvious that Olive loved me more then any of those other puppies loved their owners. I'm not just saying that either. 2 people actually came up to me and said "wow she really loves you". She was so affectionate with me the whole class and even fell asleep cuddled into my neck while the other dogs were barking and pulling on their leashes to get away!


U are dead right, 
She can kiss ur butt, and all other cockapoos owners butts, 
The big SNOB 😡😡😡😡


Jeanie x


----------



## mum2bobs (Jun 23, 2010)

What a daft woman. I don't think I have ever heard anyone describe their 'poo as lazy - quite the opposite in fact.

It is quite incredible the amount of snobbery that has built up around our choice of dog - I have even read someone who said she would never have a cockerpoo because she didn't like the way they walked!


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

She has obviously got her dogs mixed up! The very last adjectives I would use for our poos are lazy and stuborn! More like very intelligent inquisitive loyal and always up for going out. Tell her to get her facts straight and maybe ask for her money back from her training class as it was obviously a mistake!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Silly Moo (can't write real feelings would be taken off here!!). This is the sort of situation I revert back to my childish days dreams.....so next year you would be at an obedience show with your perfectly trained Cockapoo, she (The snobby trainer) would walk in thinking she'll win everything with her dog, but of course it all goes wrong for her - like her dog starts humping the judges leg or something! and of course your wonderful dog gets top prize with the crowd cheering..... sorry, time to go and try to act my age!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Gosh, what an awful woman. She has no right to be a dog trainer with that attitude. She should praising ALL dogs and in actual fact she shouldn't even bother discussing the traits of any dog.

I bet the other owners where actually looking at your beautiful cuddly affectionate dog with jealousy.


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Unfortunately there are so many people out there that think that 

Lazy is most definately the last thing I'd describe a cocker spaniel! Ok those I know do love a good snooze, but when they're out and about they're running about everywhere!!

I go to a training class where all the dogs are pure breeds... Vincent is the best behaved, youngest, and picks things up very quickly! Plus he won puppy of the year last year!! Shows cockapoos are super awesome


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

WOW!!! Lazy and stubborn!! ummmm....clearly she hasn't got a clue!
what a mean spirited person.


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

what an ugly, prejudice, baffoon instructor!! I'm not a veteran poo owner like most on this site, but I already see that cockapoos are very special in the respect of intelligence and energy!! Sami is 16 weeks tomorrow and he already bumps and scratches the back door for poo n pee time, will sit on command (every time, even if across the room), knows the words come, sit, nite nite, treat, food, his name, down and good boy!! He is wonderful in his crate (was very winey last nite which is unusual, so for the 1st time I got him out, took him straight outside and he did a big poo!!), put him straitaway back in his crate and he was off to sleep immediatly. He sleeps 7 hrs without accidents and goes immediatly when taken out to toilet. He retrives a stick thrown in the outdoors and has boundless energy when taken out, will run the "gauntlett" of the entire yard 3-4 times! . . . ok . . I'm usually fairly silent, but that comment really set me off!! I hope you did not pre pay . . if so my money is on the "Mixed breed coockapoo" as the STAR student!!


----------



## Emmy (Jan 18, 2011)

She forgot smart. Poodles are one of the smartest breeds.

Stella is a wonderful dog and very smart. She is my 3rd cockapoo and the most cocker of them.

I do run into the cocker stubborness at times though.


----------

